
Ask HN: How to learn as much about C or C++ in 3 days - Bumsonfire
This post is a follow-up question to to this one [1] I posted a couple of weeks ago.<p>Since I wrote the above post I have been asked to an interview for a position of Embedded Software Engineer.  Apparently there is a lot of Assembly Language required, but as well as this they require C or C++ skills.
They do understand I have no such experience with C or C++, but I don&#x27;t wish to remain totally clueless, so are there any tutorials, reading materials out there that you could recommend I read over the next 3 days to give me some kind of useful knowledge?<p>Many thanks again for all help received so far, it is much appreciated.<p>[1]https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=12231066
======
Rannath
Find out if you're using C or C++ and study which-ever you need, DO NOT study
the other. Good practise in one is bad practice in the other and vica-versa

------
dman
Say you dont know C++. Read kernighan ritchie cover to cover.

~~~
Bumsonfire
You know what, that's exactly what I'll do. Shouldn't even really have needed
to ask such a question :)

~~~
dman
Remember being calm and composed is half the battle. Dont read till the last
minute, take the last half a day to just get into good spirits and get
focussed.

